# Hunting the Deer Opener



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm planning to chase chukar tomorrow morning, which is the open of the rifle deer season. There's a part of me that thinks I should leave the field to the big game guys, but it kills me to keep the dog at home on a Saturday in October when we could be out hunting. My compromise is to get started a little later than usual. Anyone here going after red legs tomorrow? Staying home on purpose?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a stalk ruined by a couple bird hunters a few years ago. They came over the top and spooked the deer so bad he didn't stop running till I couldn't see him anymore. I had a few choice words for those two guys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure there will be grouse hunters out there too. I wouldn't let a deer hunt stop me from going chukar hunting. I have hunted chukars on opening weekend of the deer hunt before and it was good. I did wear blaze orange though.;-)


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be out there. Like you, I try to start a bit later and be even more aware of other vehicles and where their drivers may have gone. I also try to head to a spot that's not so deer-friendly. They only have one week compared to our five months. All that being said, I don't think it's any different than having your hunt "ruined" by other deer hunters, hikers, or ATVers. It's all public and we all have a right to it. Just be mindful and courteous. And wear your orange!!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I say go for it! How are you going to screw up a rifle hunt?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I went for grouse today. If anyone would have said anything about me spooking the deer a day before the deer hunt, I would have reminded them that the elk hunt just ended yesterday and that the deer are already spooked. 

Ain't no law that says you can't hunt your birds during the deer hunt, go for it.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Deer hunters often seem to think the public land belongs to them. Seems to me that's a kinda odd way of seeing things...


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

hawglips said:


> Deer hunters often seem to think the public land belongs to them. Seems to me that's a kinda odd way of seeing things...


As a deer hunter, I agree, most of us big game hunters do feel that way and it's ridiculous.

During the elk hunt this year a saw a father and son loading up their shotguns to pack into an area I wanted to hunt, so I went and talked to them. I told them (probably nothing the father didn't already know) where I had been seeing all the grouse and wished them luck.

I think the problem people that get upset over bird hunters aren't bird hunters themselves, usually.

If anyone ever gets upset, remind them that you're on public land and that you're hunt is going on at the same time. If they keep going just refer them to the regulations and that you have just as much right to public land access as they do.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

muleydeermaniac said:


> I had a stalk ruined by a couple bird hunters a few years ago. They came over the top and spooked the deer so bad he didn't stop running till I couldn't see him anymore. I had a few choice words for those two guys.


So obviously you felt more entitled to that public land and the animals that live there more than the other hunters did that day... interesting...


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Went out for chukar a few years ago on opening buck day. Started late then drove for a good while to find a place as far away from the deer hunters as I could get. Wore orange for sure, still felt like I was going to get shot by a trigger happy hunter. As we reached the top of the mountain, jumped a very large 4 point out of his bed. Poor deer hunters would have had a great deer but none of them wanted to walk that high I guess!

Another year I had a buddy drop me off near the top of Francis peak so I could hike to the bottom while hunting grouse with my dog. Again, went late to avoid prime deer hours. Wasn?t opening weekend. Stopped and talked to a few hunters. Once all hunters were passed, there was a real nice 4 point buck sitting in the middle of an opening munching on a nice brunch. Seems they know just how far most of the hunters will hike!


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Ended up having a strange weekend. Never saw another soul in the desert, but drove up Big Cottonwood for grouse after wearing the dog out. Boy was that a mistake. 

Talked with a bow hunter who thought that all firearms were prohibited south of I-80, which applies to muzzy and rifle for big game, but not shotgun-toting bird hunters. 

Then, got a lecture in the parking lot from a 65 year old lady about how guns are not allowed in the canyons due to "all the recreation." Wish I'd had my 357 on my hip -- that would've made for a fun conversation. 

I don't know where these people come from, but I sure wish they'd un-knot their undies!


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Wasatch Wings said:


> As we reached the top of the mountain, jumped a very large 4 point out of his bed.


Funny enough, I had a 4 point broadside at 40 yards this morning. Wonder if that bowhunter ever found him...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I personally only elk hunt and you probably couldn't pay me enough to set foot in the woods during the general deer hunt, with that being said IT IS PUBLIC LAND for EVERYONE TO USE! Pretty much everyone pays taxes, and taxes help with maintaining the road you just drove in on, and pays the salary of the guys who try to make hunting better/safer. If you are really that worried about running into someone who may "ruin your hunt", then buy your own [email protected] land so you can't whine and moan about seeing other hunters. Buying your own land would cost too much you say, well then just accept that most of the other hunters you see in the woods pay just as much to be there as you are, then hike further to get away from them.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

ted said:


> Ended up having a strange weekend. Never saw another soul in the desert, but drove up Big Cottonwood for grouse after wearing the dog out. Boy was that a mistake.
> 
> Talked with a bow hunter who thought that all firearms were prohibited south of I-80, which applies to muzzy and rifle for big game, but not shotgun-toting bird hunters.
> 
> ...


Is this true? I asked my buddy who is a police officer for the unified police department and he said that he doubts its legal to discharge a firearm up there.

I'm trying to get clarification because if I can hunt up there, I will.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

No, the fact that bothers me is you have months to hunt the birds. Which I also hunt. Deer hunters have nine days. I'm sure it would be easy enough to go another day. I have no problems finding days to hunt birds that aren't during a big game hunt opener or otherwise.



Tall Tines said:


> So obviously you felt more entitled to that public land and the animals that live there more than the other hunters did that day... interesting...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Is this true? I asked my buddy who is a police officer for the unified police department and he said that he doubts its legal to discharge a firearm up there.
> 
> I'm trying to get clarification because if I can hunt up there, I will.


Its legal (shotgun). Check regs in regards to how far away you need to be from buildings and such. Theres a lot of grouse on the front, but since I can't take my dogs, I don't bother.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Is this true? I asked my buddy who is a police officer for the unified police department and he said that he doubts its legal to discharge a firearm up there.
> 
> I'm trying to get clarification because if I can hunt up there, I will.


If he can point you to a current regulation on the books, I'd be keen to see it. I've heard many, many versions of this story over the years, but have yet to see the rule or rules that make bird hunting w/ a shotgun illegal in the central Wasatch.

Your buddy doesn't happen to be a bowhunter, does he? ;-)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is nothing in the Salt Lake County ordinances prohibiting it that I can find.
And the only reference to gun restrictions I know of is for big game. Although I'm sure some of the resorts are restricted.

My suggestion is if you run into a bow hunter share the deer/elk information and maybe they will tell you where they have seen some grouse.

Unfortunately you run into all kinds of people on the front. It is just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

middlefork said:


> There is nothing in the Salt Lake County ordinances prohibiting it that I can find.
> And the only reference to gun restrictions I know of is for big game. Although I'm sure some of the resorts are restricted.
> 
> My suggestion is if you run into a bow hunter share the deer/elk information and maybe they will tell you where they have seen some grouse.
> ...


I believe the big game restrictions are a little confusing too. I'm fairly certain that there are OIAL Moose hunters that are allowed to hunt with a rifle South of I-80. I could be wrong, as I've only ever chased deer and elk with my bow up there.

Also, I have shot a bunch of grouse this year on the front with my bow while elk and deer hunting. There are lots of them to be found. Especially if you get farther than a couple miles from the road.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went archery elk hunting on the front this year with a friend that has a permit. We hiked 6 miles in and 6 miles out. NEVER again for me. The hiking was fine, but there are literally people everywhere from Big Cottonwood to Mill Creek and as far as I could see toward Parleys. The Mountain Bikes were the biggest pain in the a$$. Those bastards will run right over the top of you and not bat an eye. "F" those guys!


----------

